# MarSOC graduates first class from linguistics course



## peefyloo (Feb 19, 2010)

From: http://www.jdnews.com/news/course-73025-students-graduates.html



> Marine Corps special forces graduated five students from a brand-new program, unique among the services.
> 
> The 36-week Advanced Linguist Course, aimed at making Marines not only conversant in strategic languages, enables them to haggle, give security briefs and make use of dialect and idiom no matter where in the world their mission sends them.
> 
> ...


----------

